# Freshwater Puffers?



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All... I am onto my latest aquarium endeavor. I have a 29 Gallon tank that I would like to turn into a species-only Puffer tank. To do so, I have a few questions:

1. Do I have to stick with the Indian Dwarf Puffer? Or would those just work best? If not, could I do the Green Spotted or Figure 8?

2. I hear Males are aggressive so I would like to do 1 Male and 3 Females. Would this be acceptable for the size tank?

3. Sand seems to be the most talked about substrate with them, but would small/medium gravel be good as well?

4. Finally, live blood worms and snails are the recommended food for juveniles, but how do you introduce snails without them taking over the tank?

I have a few other questions, but I'm sure they'll come up later.

Thanks!


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

Without writing a book here this link should be very helpful to you as a first time puffer keeper. 

Beginner's Guide to Keeping Freshwater Puffers | AJ Houston - Academia.edu


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok... I tried to connect with the link, but it will only give me a sample and even if I attempt to purchase it tells me it's no longer available. 

I really only have the few questions....

In a 29 Gallon, would Indian Dwarf Puffers be best?

Do I need to have a sand substrate or does S/M Gravel work?

Will they keep a trumpet snail population in check as a readily available food source or will I need to breed the snails separately?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The Dwarf Puffer: A Pleasant Little Surprise | Details | Articles | TFH Magazine®
This is a good link.
It mentions they prefer live food,and can eat small ramshorns ,but not the adults so I would think MTS are not going to work(toughest shell going).


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

KendyLeigh said:


> Hi All... I am onto my latest aquarium endeavor. I have a 29 Gallon tank that I would like to turn into a species-only Puffer tank. To do so, I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> 2. I hear Males are aggressive so I would like to do 1 Male and 3 Females. Would this be acceptable for the size tank?
> ...


I have 4 IDP's in a 55gal. You may need something like plants or ornaments to block their line of sight. They don't like seeing other puffers within view.


----------

